# SOUTH LADIES CHIT CHAT



## Bunny-kins

*HAPPY CHATTING LADIES!*


----------



## pixi

Hi all
thought id be one of the first on here ! 
im in co meath


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Pixi

I'm in Kildare


----------



## Lucille33

Hi!

I'm in Dublin.  Going to be cycling at ARGC in July.  Hysteroscopy next week here!

Chat soon,
lol
Lucille XXX


----------



## Hope29

Hi Ladies,

Im delighted theres a tread for Southern girls!!! Im in Dublin. Ive had 12 cycles of clomid (lost count actually, think its 12!!!) in the Coombe. They have now moved me onto IUI but I cant afford treatment in Dublin so Im going to Brno in C Rep. Price is so much cheaper. Going to do 3 rounds of IUI and then going to go for the big guns IVF after that.

Its such a scary ride girls isnt it? I just found out I had an early miscarriage 2 weeks ago. Its was very very early - 3 weeks but still very upsetting.

Anyway girls, hopefully we can all support eachother.

Big Hugs
Hope x


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Girls,

Sorry to hear about the mc hope.  It is all so expensive! I don't mind the treatments themselves it's the let down each time it doesn't work and that your life's on hold. 12 clomid is alot! what other tests have you had?

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## Meldk

Hi Girls,

Im in Dublin and its great to see others on here too.  Im a newbie to the site.  TTC 9yrs now, diagnosed with Endo 9yrs ago, 2 laproscopys, HSG as 1 Fibroid found and to cap it all off AMH tested and is 0.78, basically told no hope but keep TTC naturally ??!!! Attended Consultant in HARI who more or less said the same thing and that IVF was up to us but he wouldnt think with my statistics it would be successful.  On waiting list to see Consultant in Galway who uses Napro Technology.... so confused and upset.... but dont want to give up just yet...


----------



## pixi

ahh meldk,
1 thing ive learned from listening to peoples stories is to never give up hope !


----------



## barking

Hi girlies 
I am new here and a little lost with all the different chats 
I am in dublin ttc last 10 years never had a positive test. done couple of shots of clomid and then onto ivf done 5 rounds in the hari and then 1 in the sims and was getting ready to do another round with the sims in april and when they looked at my bigger picture they recommended DE ivf so i am hoping to go to isida in kiev next month 
my probs started from abdo surgery i had as a child and in 2002 they tried to clear my tubes of adhisions and then had to have a solid cyst and part of my right ovary removed in 2004 a lot of fun and games has been had by me and dh


----------



## mackilty

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine!  It is just beautiful out there.  You know the Leaving cert is around the corner with the sun splitting the stones!

Hello Barking, I have been ttc for almost 3 years, done clomid and 4 ivfs but never even got to EC as my response is so low.  Moved on to DEIVF and waiting to be matched with donor at Gennet in Prague.  I have heard great things about Isida in Kiev and wish you luck with your tx there!  

I was at the NISIG Donor Conception meeting in Dublin this past Saturday and it was great to hear others' experience and to know everyone in the room understands the pain of the IF journey.  There were a number of ladies expecting which gave me and DH wonderful hope for our dream to come through!

Best wishes to everyone!
Kilty


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey am in the southwest waiting to start a short cycle.going out of my mind with nerves!


----------



## boboboy

Hi Meldk,
Just to let you know that Napro is only really useful if all Ok - as in all hormone levels Ok etc - we wasted almost 2 years doing Napro when really there was never a chance it would work - just wish he had told us this in the beginning instead of wasting our time.  I have very high FSH so DE was our only option but he never mentioned this to us - told us still possible for Napro to work ?

Barking - very best of luck at Isida - that was our second choice clinic for DE but we ended up at Reprofit which was excellent !!!!

Hang in there girls its a rough ride but with the help and support on web sites like this you can go on.

BoBo


----------



## Irish*FF

Hi All, 

I usually post on the Czech Rep bb for donor eggs. I am attending Reprofit in Brno. I have cycled with both the Hari and Sims. We got pregnant with Sims on our 4th cycle but nothing since. 

Wishing you all the best of luck with your treatments. 

Irish.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey Irish what part of the emerald aisle is u from hun?


----------



## Janaki

Hi 
I'm new to this site and kooking for Irish people planning to attend the ARCG so delighted to fin this thread and read your stories, one can feel so lost and isolated in the real worls surrounded by friends and family who all have kids no probs.
My name is Janaki and I am 40 had 5 full IVF cycles in Dublin at HARI and Sims with 2 BFP which both ended in miscarriage. We are pretty much at the end of the road but thought that Taremessi might just work a miracle for us, as he seems to with hopeless cases. We had our first consultation with a doctor at the clinic and it sounds like the treatment cycle will be individualised to each patient which is good. We are doing karyotyping at the moment and plan to undergo a monitoring cycle after that if all is well (fingers crossed)
Have any of you staying in London for treatment and have you found a studio/apartment that you found reasonably prices during your treatment. Have you managed to get your medications on through the dps  scheme here and finally how was your experience with the ARCG. I know lots of questions but I could do with any advice you have...
Good wishes to all 
Janaki


----------



## Razzle

Hi Janaki and all Southern girls,
I am also starting in the ARGC (short protocol) in July. I have done my monitoring cycle, immunes and karyotyping. 
Ring Anne-Marie in Medipharm in Dublin city for advice re: drugs, she is very helpful.
I am still looking for a place to stay in London. Marylebone very busy in July apparently. Marylebone lovely safe area to walk around though. Have been over at ARGC four times so far and like everyone else, I really hope it will work this time. I have secondary infertility.
When are you doing your monitoring cycle/ Are they going to check your Chicago bloods?
Razzle


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Girls!

I am going over to London on Saturday for my cycle at ARGC!! I've had my monitoring cycle, chicago bloods (high CD5 and CD19) and karyotype test. AF due next week sometime. So might be back and forwards a bit at first as I don't know if I'll be on short / long protocol yet.

I am going to get my prescriptions re written by Dr Ayers in the Beacon - had hysteroscopy with him yesterday and I will drop them to Anne Marie in Medipharm.

I am staying at my friend's house that she rents out, she is between tenants so that has worked out perfectly! It is in Clapham so it'll be a bit of a trek, about an hour on train / tube. I have got my oyster card in the post yesterday.

I had been looking at serviced apartments. Greenwood Serviced Apartments had availability:
http://www.greenwoodasset.co.uk/listing/Serviced_Apartments/Regents_Park/Great_Portland_St_Apartments
£606.30 per week Executive Studio Apartment with kitchen, broadband, air conditioning, weekly cleaning including all taxes

Also prestige: Linden Gardens, Notting Hill, London
Great attention to detail means that every stylish apartment is very well finished making them an ideal base for visitors to London. The apartments also benefit from wireless broadband and cable TV. Linden Gardens is a quiet street just off Notting Hill Gate. This hip part of London is full of character provided by some of the capitals best destination restaurants, bars, and cafes as well as a good selection of local pubs and bistros. The world famous Portobello Antiques market is 5 minutes away and the area is filled with art galleries, designer clothes shops and antique shops. It is a short walk to Portobello and Kensington Gardens with their excellent facilities
Studio Apartment - £495.00 per week inc. VAT

Hope that helps you!
Razzle - maybe we'd be able to meet up in July? When are you due to go over?
 
lol
Lucille XXX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Razzle

Hi Lucille,
Oh the very, very best of luck!!! I will be there on July 9th. They have told me I will be on a Flare (short protocol) but they may change it to follicular (down-reg after period and before Stimms) Am nervous that my day 1/2 bloods may not be the way they want them. What if I book an apartment and then they send me home! Anyhow, not going to think about that!
Do you know anything about flying home? I have been wondering about that. Any idea how many days we should wait after embryo transfer?
Would love to meet if you are still there but you may be done and dusted and hopefully pregnant by then!
Razzle


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Razzle,

Yeah it's a nightmare not knowing when you need to go and for how long isn't it! 

I think Mr Taranassi doesn't like you to fly at all after embryo transfer! I was planning on getting the ferry home.  I am actually from Lancashire, so I will go and stay with my family before test probably.  Although, that's ages away! 

Will keep you posted where I'm up to!

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## boboboy

Hi 
Just to let you know that a lot of the girls who go abroad fly back the day after transfer and some even that evening - I am not that brave and go the day after transfer.
Last time we flew home and arrived mid afternoon where I got changd and went to work for a late shift and worked straight through the whole 2ww - lifting and on my feet all day and hey presto it worked out great !!!!!
Time before that I practially staed in bed for the whole 2ww and did nothing - barely walked around the house in case they fell out    It also worked but sadly mis at 7 weeks - but ti did work both time .


----------



## Lychee

Hi Ladies,
I'm in Westmeath--Over the past year and a half dh and I did 2 cycles of IVF (2xblastocysts) at Clane, Co. Kildare.  BFN's sadly.  I'm on a waiting list for Napro in Galway at the mo.  My Dr. at Clane didn't have much good to say about Napro---they constantly say low progesterone is the culprit and they do clomid for more than the recommended 6 cycles...But, I have stilll heard many hopeful stories from there---Two women I know with really bad endo had success there.  I just need a break from all the hardcore fertility stuff...I am seeing a teacher practitioner to show me how to chart, etc and I've had some bloodwork done already...Hope to get some answers soon.  Apparently, I won' t be seen until September though, which is a bummer.  If anyone know anything else about Napro, please share.  Cheers.


----------



## boboboy

Hi,
I wrote you a long post but it got lost somewhere.
Idid Napro for a few years.  Its fine if you have time as it can take a while to get things right - everyone has low propgesterone so they wil put you on 4 injections after ovulation to help this - they will also put you on clomid or puregon - you will have to chart your cycle every month and this is to help you have s*x at the right time in order to get pregnant and basically thats what Napro is - charting and lots of s*x - I found it great at the beginning but then I was waiting every month and found it all very disheartening - I was then told when I moved clinics that there was no way it was ever gong to work with my bad blood results.
Napro is fine if you have no underlying issues and all is OK with you and your DH and you have time on your side to spend a few years charting your cycles.
I had to call an end to it as we were getting nowhere , you felt great after the meeting with Dr. B but then a few weeks later it was all back to the same old same old. 
Sorry if this si nagative but its just how we felt after it.  I wish I was told at the begiing there was no hope . 

BoBO


----------



## gra13

Hi Lychee...

Just a quik reply..I did Napro for 8 mths in 2008 after having 4 miscarriages.
I had all the many tests done at that stage, all to no avail..
I had the fantastic diagnosis of 'unexplained recurrent miscarriage' 
(which explains nothing to you..& gets a lot of doctors etc off the hook!)
but anyway..I did the Napro tests..& was told like everyone else I had progesterone problems, 
my dh never had any tests done with Napro.( It was all my fauly apparently)

we monitored oursleves...met with the teacher practicioner who lived 2 hours away..!!
and got taught how to monitor my cycle..( I felt they thought if I knew the facts, it would all just happen for us?)
I didnt like the idea of being questioned & examined on the content of the napro book during our classes.
I stpooed going to the classes ( after habong gone for several months) when we were told that, 
the next class we would be having a test..& this would determine how serious we were about having our baby??
Enough was enough...I continued on the meds...
and my progesterone & oestrogen levels were perfect..you get them tested every month at your doctors...
& we go the go ahead to start trying ( with perfect hormone levels)
I lost again...& at that point I lost interest...I had done everytinh they said..& got the hormones perfect..& it didnt work..

Now it seems our problem is with my dh..so our problem also could never have been solved by napro..
so I know my post is negative...I think to loose precious time for you is something you might try to avoid, 
unless your much younger...
my advice would be get all the poss tests done on both you & your dh before goin to napro...
so you wont loose any time...& I do wish you the best of luck..& it does work for some people...

Talk again soon
Gra (waterford)


----------



## Lucille33

Hi girls!

How's everyone getting on? I'm in London at the moment, day 5/6 downregging with ARGC.  All ok so far!

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## littleacorn

Hi ladies
Im from the Kilkenny area.
Im new to FF and just found this thread. I usually post on the Chez Rep thread. Had 4 OEivf with 1 success which we are truly greatful for. We are now preparing for DE cycle at Gennet clinic in Prague.

Babydust to everybody.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey little acorn im a fellow southerner myself am from kerry! all the girls on this page are really lovely all the best for ur treatment u may also want to chck out the cycle buddies thread u can be added tothe cycle buddies list which is a grat support also


----------



## ChocBandit

hi ladies, it's so nice to read all the posts on here and know there are so many of us in the same boat.
I am in Limerick and cycling now with 2nd OE ICSI in July (Reprofit clinic). 
I'm due to start injections around 10th with increased stimms this time as I only had 2 mature eggs out of 5  last time 
( both grew into great embryos, but didn't stick). I wish everyone loads of good luck!!
choc


----------



## boboboy

Hi Choc,
when will you be in Reprofit - I will be there around 25th July for FET !!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey choc im in kerry we are not 2far away!!! havin ivf at the mo in cork wit oe


----------



## sharon29

Hi All,
Im in Waterford and new to the site so nice to find this thread. Started stim 25/6, am attending Cork too. Will be really nice to have some people to chat to during this............


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sharon am also attending cork at the mo hun!!!


----------



## sharon29

Hi Mrs B24,
Great u also attending Cork. Am hopefully having ec wed, excited and nervous, want everything to go ok so much, like everyone i guess. I take it a short cycle is for FET? When will you have yours? Wishing you all the best


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sharon all the best for wed hun hope it all goes well no short cycle is a fresh one i started downregging in may but at scan they said my lining hadnt broke down all the way so got cancelled and they changed protocal to short one and said i could start at my next af. 
am up in cork for first appointment of this cycle mon doing consent forms and bloods then. how much are the bloods in the bons  everything goes to plan wednesday for u hun am sure it will!!!
well thats all for now talk laters 
xxx


----------



## sharon29

Morning MrsB, had bloods done in Bons last week (second set, they keep checking hiv, hep status as they tell me they dont know peoples "lifestyles", as if while we're ttc we're bringing other partners in for the laugh!!haha!!). Anyway, most recent set was 150 euro for both of us, they will charge you at the desk when you go over. However for the first set, before the first appt they sent us the forms and we took our own bloods (me nurse he doctor) and we posted them to cuh, never got charged for those but might have been included in first consult fee. My husbands bloods for karyotyping and cf check were much more, 400 euro, he got them done in dub, which is cheaper than cork and we got most of it back from health insurance. Most important though is keep ALL your receipts, and in Jan (if you're working) fill in your tax returns and get 21 percent of everything back, which i think will be very useful money right after christmas! Hopefully we'll be using it to spend on a bambino!!!!!!
Am also there mon for last scan before ec, very early tho, 8am and then have to go to work in waterford.......the things we do!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sharon thanks for that hun! ya its the ones u had doen recently that are the ones ya at my consultation were processed in cuh unfortunatly
hope ur scan goes well 2moro hun am in a 11:45  
pity our paths wont be crossing  
talk 2u again soon hun!


----------



## Lil75

Hi ladies,

Thought I would start the chat again...I am starting an ICSI cycle with GCRM in Glasgow soon. Start DR injection next week. Yippee. Can't believe we are starting...seem to be waiting forever! GCRM is great..we fly from Derry or Belfast. Can actually get there as quick as travelling to Galway or Dublin and their success rates are really encouraging.   

Best wishes to all currently cycling or waitin to


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey Lil75 all the best for your upcoming treatment hun!  im in the 2ww at the moment otd is saturday 
xxx


----------



## Lil75

Thanks Mrs B24. OMG best of luck for Saturday.


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks hun xxx   all the best for ur tx too hun


----------



## shazd

Yoga teacher in Derry who is also trained in Maya Massage and Acupuncture has recently done training in Fertility Yoga. To complete her course she needs to teach a 6 week course to at least six people in order to complete her qualification.She was wondering if anyone in the support groups would be interested in taking part?She is hoping to run the six-week course for women who are trying to conceive.It would start on 11th August 2010 in the Waterside Theatre, Derry.The Yoga course will be free but she would need to ask for a small contribution towards the cost of hiring the room. *Fertility Yoga* follows the basic principles of yoga but combines them with specific postures designed to aid the reproductive organs by increasing the blood flow to the pelvic area.In addition because stress can be an influencing factor in a couple's chances of getting pregnant, fertility yoga also focuses on stress relief and relaxation The aim of the classes would be to:+ reduce stress+ teach yoga postures which increase blood flow to the pelvic area+ teach techniques which can be used at home to improve coping strategies and gain more control.+ provide a relaxed environment with peer support If you are interested in working with Maria please let her know as soon as possible. If the start date is not suitable for you but you would like to be involved let me know - Maria says she is willing to accommodate individual circumstances where she can. She can be contacted by email[email protected]
Sharon Davidson[/size] Regional Organiser


----------



## HippoHead

Hi girls.  I'm jumping onto this thread.  I've been posting on the Reprofit, Brno thread up to now.  I'm in between cycles and I've just seen the info on tax relief / tax back.  Sharon, what form do you fill out?  I've had three cycles to date, 1 from 2009 and 2 from 2010 (so far).  Can I claim for all of these?

Good luck to all with their tx   

Hippo x.


----------



## AliT

Hi I'm joining in with you all if that's ok.  We're in Dublin and have been ttc 4 years and it looks like DE for us.  We can't afford Sims @ 12k and can't imagine it's much cheaper anywhere else in Ireland.

Anyone here doing DE abroad?  Would love some thoughts on that like where is good to match our colouring - fair skinned, blue eyes.  Who do you use here for scans & blood work before you travel for et?

Have looked at NISIG website and we are considering going to their DE meeting in Sept - anyone been, what's it like etc?

We have our review meeting in Oct after our trial stim cycle and think at that stage we will ask for copies of notes etc so that we can move forward with all the info needed to another clinic for DE.

Am impatient again to get going with DE, like when we eventually got the referral for IVF, we just want to get on with it and start our family.  Feels like our life has been on hold for 4 yrs.

Lots luck to everyone cycling.

Alixxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Ali

Sorry i'm not much help on DE but i do know that there's an irish website with a dicussion board on de/donor conception.

I'll pm you the link.

The very best of luck

Ermi


----------



## boboboy

Hi Ali,
WE went to Reprofit in Czech Republic - for DE it was E4000 or around that - meds are extra and I think about E200 would buy everything but depends on wht meds you are on.  
DE is a very simple process compared to full IVF and you only take a few meds.
The donor match is based on your skin colour , hair colour, eye colour, height and weight - you get a match as near as possible - our donor was not an exact match but as she was young we went for her.
We went over for an initial consultation to see the place and find our way around but you can do everything by email.
You would have to be there for about a week - DH will leave a sample on day of donor retrieval and hopefully the embies will make it to day 5 transfer blasts. If you hae frozen sample you can reduce the time to about 2 days.
We travelled via Bratislava and train up to Brno and we also did the Prague route.
Brno is a nice small town about 3 hours from Prague or 2 hours from Bratislava.
We found Reprofit to be a very nice efficient clinic and got far better care than we ever did here in Ireland.  The whole team are lovely.
On our first cycle we got pregnant - first time in 12 years but sadly it ended in a mis , we headed back for our frosties and got pregnant again which resulted in our beautiful girls.
We hope to cycle again next year when we gather the money again.
If you need anything else just ask.

BoBo


----------



## Jody raft

Hi Ladies 

im new to this here and was wondering if anyone has gone to barcelona to the institute marques and what their thoughts are on it for donor ivf
went through menopause at 21 now 34 
we went to the fiv clinic in Madrid and did 2 goes of donor ivf didnt work the first time worked the second time but miscarried at 6 weeks felt that i didnt get enough support from them or from clane hosp where i got all my scans done but anyway am looking to try again a yr and half down the line looked up eugin in barcelona and also institue marques and just wondered if anyone has any info the good and the bad 
thanks hope to hear from you it is so nice to be able to see that other people are going through the same as me as all my friends seem to have no problems in getting pregnant and have babies but i know it will happen


----------



## boboboy

Hi Jody,
Sorry it dodnt work out last time -I dont have any info on the clinics you mentioned but hopefully someone will get back to you soon.
Yea I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant - it seems like everywhere I look its bumps !!!

What meds were you on last time ?  Just that we had a mis first time we cycled and then the clinic adjusted the meds for our FET and it resulted in the girls . 

The only thing about going abroad is that you will not get the follow up care you would get here - the clinics abroad will treat you and send you on your merryway .  We go abroad because the results are better and the price is much much better . 

Bobo


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey Jodi raft welcome to ff
just read your post there hun, sorry cant be of any help re  spanish clinics or divf  but   that things work for you hun xxx


----------



## AliT

Thanks Ermitrude I got your PM, I had looked at that site before but find it difficult to read because the boxes are so small!  I had heard that FF had a wealth of knowledge so decided to do my research here.  We have decided to go with Zlin now all we have to do is decide when, probably Nov this year but need to sort out time from work, don't have many hols left.

Boboboy congratulations on your little girls any plans for the 1st big birthday?

Jodi Raft sorry about your mis, will be praying for you to get your BFP next time around.


----------



## boboboy

Hi Ali,
No plans as yet for the birthday - we will have my sister and her family and very good friends and their little boy and of course a nice big cake    
Isnt the weather lovely - it was like this last year too I remember as I was enjoying it before the girls were born.

How is everyone else doing ?

BoBO


----------



## HippoHead

Hi Ali42

Could you ask your GP to do it?  If it's the same needle as is used for gestone I know exactly how you feel.  My hubby gave me that one and he didn't enjoy it at all.  Having said that, once it goes in, you can't feel a thing!

Best of luck x.

Hippo.


----------



## HippoHead

Hi again Ali.  Yes, the whole needle has to go in but really you can't feel it after the initial prick!  (No inuendo meant there!   )  But you should do whatever makes it easiest for you.  This whole experience is tough enough without putting extra strain on yourself.

Hippo x.


----------



## AliT

Ali42 don't like the sound of that injection at all eek.  We had considered Isida but their reply email was blocked to my work email and they haven't replied to our internet email query yet so we are hoping to go ahead with Zlin.

Do Zlin use that massive needle injection too - please say no.

boboboy I guess the 1st birthday is more a celebration for the grown ups cos babas don't really get it yet


----------



## boboboy

Ali,
I did the injection myself - yes the needle looks huge and scary - I think I sat looking at it for ages first - sweating at the thoughts of it - but I eventually plucked up the courage and it was probably the easiest inkection I ever had to do - I did it in the bum - just took a deep breath and did it - I am sure of you really dont want to do it that the Beacon will help - also Femplus in Blanch will assit with cycles abroad - I found them very nice for scans etc.
Best of luck !!!!


----------



## boboboy

Yea Ali, they are lovely at the beacon - a bit pricey but if it keeps you calm its worth it - no stress is the way to go.


----------



## boober2

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie here. My store been trying for almost 2 years. We have a dd 3 years old concieved naturally. We are with Napro over a year and got our bfp early this year but sadly lost it at 9 weeks. We were with sims recently for our first visit and he gave us a 1% chance of success. I have done the amh test and waiting on results of that. But it looks like its back to napro for us.

Anyone any ideas on how to improve egg quality. I am taking DHEA heard it was good and my doc said to give it a go.


----------



## boboboy

Hi boober ,
I am also just started on the DHEA - also I am doing Angel Bumps fertility protocol - maybe put it into the search as I am cr*p at doing a link to where it is.
SHe has a big list of vitamins to take and the reason behid them all - its a lot to take a day but I am giving it a go.  The other one thats stands out is Royal Jelly for egg quality - I am taking 3 X 200mg a day along with all the others.
Why did Sims only give you a 1% chance   Very strange  
BoBo


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining in. Starting stim in 2 weeks going to Nottingham Care after two failed ivfs, 3iui's, 5 ovulation inductions and 4 months of napro! 

Very nervous and all that! 

Katiebells


----------



## boboboy

Hi Katie,
Oh the excitment begins all over again !!!!
Talk to you soon , its a lovely morning and I have no work so what should I do - clean filthy house or go for walk in woods with the doggies ?
Such a difficult question !!!
Yep doggies win !!!

BoBo


----------



## shazd

Fertility Information Day
Saturday 27th November 2010 (9.30am - 4.00pm)
Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel & Country Club, Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD
The day will contain talks involving people working in the field of infertility including:
 Factors affecting Fertility/Investigations into infertility
 Male Factor
 Female Factor
 New developments in fertility treatment
 The role of the Embryologist
 The role of the Nurse in the fertility journey
 The emotional journey through infertility
There will also be an exhibition area including clinics, companies in the field of infertility,
alternative therapists, patient support organisations and possibly more.
The objective of the day is to provide information for everyone, no matter what stage you are at
in your journey. If you work in the field as a Clinician, a Nurse, an Embryologist, a Social Worker or a
Counsellor the day will give you an opportunity to get together, gather and share information thus
creating a better understanding of each others roles and the patients’ needs.
The fertility day is being held in a safe and discreet environment. Everyone is there for the same
reason. Your details will be kept totally private. There are no name badges. Photography is prohibited
(except speaker’s photos). Booking confirmations will be sent via email or dispatched in plain
envelopes.
COST - £5 to patients initially (limited number of tickets available at this price, after 29 Oct - £, £20 for
those with a professional interest – includes tea/coffee and sandwich lunch).
Please complete the attached booking form.
Sponsored via educational grant from Merck Serono. Other sponsors include Origin Fertility Care and
the Regional Fertility Centre.


----------



## Katiebells

Hey BoBo,

Lovely to hear from you! Hope the doggies enjoyed the lovely weather yesterday.

I was reading the other posts and thinking wow you girls have done some serious travelling. Initially I had questioned the idea of moving treatment to the UK but from reading the posts I feel at ease with my decision.

Tried hypnosis during the week, unfortunately it is not for me, think I am going round in some hypnotic state most of the time and dont need to spend €95 for it. I will go back to reflexology this week, I feel like I should be doing something!

I need some serious positive energy this time round as I think this is going to be the last attempt. 

Hope everyone had a pleasant weekend.

Katie


----------



## boboboy

Katie,
Have your read The Secret ?  I found it great for getting my PMA moving again - its not for everyone but hey I will try anything including the following :
Wearing orange knickers
Wearing rose quartz and moonstone crystals
Doing the full moon spell
Buying a fertility spell on ebay 
Eating brazil nuts
And no I am not mad in the slightest !!!!!


----------



## hopefull2011

Hey girls,
I am a new poster but not new to these fertility sites, reading for quite a while now and thanks for all the great info, would be lost without it. Was hoping we wouldn't end up on the assisted fertility route but looking like it now, think we will need ICSI. I would greatly appreciate any advice on clinics, have any of you went to Sims in dublin or travelled to the UK, have heard great things about GRCM or ARGC. I'm just really nervous about making the wrong decision on the clinic, I want to give us every chance but I'm also worried that all the travelling over to the UK would be too stressful.
Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## boboboy

Hi Hope,
OH I dont think any of us ever wanted or thought we would be on a site like this but Thank God we have each other !!!
My advice to you is to do a lot of research on your clinic - there is such a wide range out there and what works for one might not work for others.
I here Sims are very good but if you have immune issues the clinics in the Uk are miles ahead .
Travel is not a hassles either and you can treat it as a mini city break - thats what I do and a little bit of fertility thrown in   
I attend a clinic in Czech Republic and they are so far ahead of the clinics here its scary !!!  I need DE so thats mainly why I chose to go abroad.  I could have 4 fresh cycles in Reprofit for one in Sims - so really for us it was a no brainer .
I am sure there will be others along to give advice on clinics but as I say ask loads of questions and dont be afraid to travel. 

BobO


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Girls,

BoBo your post made me laugh and I could do with a few of them at the moment. I havent read that book yet! My last wild attempt was taking a stone from my grandparents grave and carrying it round with me, another old tale plus I am still on the dairy and gluten free diet from napro as I feel guilty if I indulge just in case!!!! 

I am now 1 week and a half away from stims any advice on how to calm down would be appreciated, I am a little bit negative which I need to snap out of! I will be looking for some serious tips on 2ww, induced coma seems appealing!!!!

I am going to Nottingham Care, its my first time so I will keep you updated on how it goes, so far so good, Im getting my down reg scans in Clane and Point of Care are treating me with intralipids, so that minimises the going over and back.

Katiebells


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Hopeful its a tough decision alright re clinics.  I spent my first few yrs with Clane and found them excellent when everything was straightfoward iykwim.  I got pg twice relatively easily through iui and gave birth to my son.  However, since having and losing him things have gone a bit haywire with me it would seem.  I've done 4 iuis and 1 fresh and 1 frozen with Clane and although i had excellent blasts no bfp.  They put it down to bad luck - now i don't believe in that, so i did my own investigating and got basic immunes done which showed a problem.

So started to do a bit of research, looked in to Dr Gorgy for immunes and doing treatment with Clane, looked into Sims and ARGC.  In the end after a consult with Dr G I decided to go with Sims.  I'm with Dr Omar their and have to say i've found him excellent so far.  Also a friend of mine who has just moved to ARGC and had her 1st consult on Friday said that Dr T told her that Dr O was excellent from an immunes point of view and you wouldn't get better than his care with ARGC iykwim, so re-assuring to hear that.  For me it seems that i have an implantation issue that wasn't there previously and i know the reason +ve antithyroid antibodies - so Sims can treat that for me.

ARGC have an excellent reputation for difficult to treat patients and have fantastic results too.  However they are very expensive as bloods etc are extra and you need to live in London for the 3 weeks approx before ec and to et which adds to the expense.  For me it was just a step too far at this stage.  I feel i'm getting all the testing etc with Sims and if all else fails i'll look to ARGC in the future but not just yet.  With regard to other clinics in the Uk not all do immunes, there are actually only a few including Care in Nottingham - Dr George so make sure that whatever clinic you're looking at will cover your particular issue better than an irish one.

Hope that makes some sense and please shout if you have any questions as hopefully with being with 2 clinics i can offer some advice.

Take care

Ermi


----------



## boboboy

Oh Ermi,
I am so so sorry for you loss , I cannot imagine what you went through .
Also I think you gave excellent advice.
My mistake when I was younger was not asking the doctors enough questions and just taking everything for granted - I also did nt have the support of this web site to ask questions.

Oh Katie - I did the Napro diet for 6 months but I lost so much weight on it I had to stop.  I think I was being overly strict on it and had to give up in the end.


----------



## hopefull2011

Hey girls

Thank you so much for the advice. Firstly I really am so sorry for the loss of your baby, Ermitrude, life can be very tough.

Have toilled and toilled with what clinic and think I've finally made the decission to try sims on our first go anyhow. I do like the odds and regulation etc with the UK clinics but feel at the minute, with our circumstance, I'd like to be near home. My mother doesn't keep too well and I think I'd be so stressed out being away for her for the 3 weeks in London. But your right Boboboy, travelling wouldn't be the worst thing especially if you got your dream at the end of it, so if sims doesn't work out will defo consider further a field in the future

Just sent the referral to Sims so only starting out on this journey, there is such support on this web site it's fantastic and no doubt I'll be asking loads of silly questions along the way.
Thanks again girls the advice is invaluable, good to share with people in the same situation.


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad you made a decision Hopeful - just to let you know timescales with Sims, i'd my first appt on the 1st sept with the doc and because i was in the middle of a cycle we waited till af for tests etc but from start to finish of all tests its been about 4 weeks to get dates for ivf and now am on bcp with ec scheduled for the 8th december (that part depends on what protocol you need to be on - for me it takes 8 weeks start to finish).  So once you're in the system it moves along fairly quickly.

I was waiting about 6 weeks for my initial appt but was told that was unusually long because most of the docs take hols in August.

Good luck with it all and if you have any questions just ask.

Thanks to you both for your kind words about my ds, it is devastating and every day i wonder did i dream it all - but he was so strong and fought so hard that he's given his mammy a steely determination to have another baby and hopefully soon!!

Ermi


----------



## boboboy

Ermi,
We will be cycle buddies !!!
I am having transfer on 7th December - we can obsess together .


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,

Ermi can I just say I am so sorry about your loss, I cannot imagine how hard this is for you. Please god you and bobo will have some special Xmas news.

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend and looking after yourselves. Busy times ahead!

Bobo, yeah I know the diet is tough work and I defo struggled with keeping my weight up at certain times, I was allowed crisps and chips so it made things easier. It was the only thing that was suggested that could be a problem given our unexplained infertility so i was a bit obsessive!!! This day next week I am starting I swear I am not nervous!!!!! Did reflexology this week, I think I am going to stick with it, I have dated alot of alternative therapies at this stage I am going to get a name for myself!!!!

Katiebells


----------



## shazd

Are any of you Southern Ladies coming along to the Fertility Information Day in Templepatrick on 27 Nov.  We now have 4 clinics exhibiting, a talk by Marilyn Glenville and places are going fast.  Please see separate topic explaining how to book.


Regards


Sharon


----------

